# new to the Haunt Forums--



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Evening from SoCal. Veteran home haunter, Goth, new to the site, just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I'm an artist and maint. tech/electrician by trade. Always lookin' to meet new cool peeps and swap ideas. Lookin' forward to meeting you boils and ghouls. HAPPY HAUNTING!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Honored to be the 1st to welcome you here!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. You sound like you'll fit in nicely.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Pyro & Sharp. I've been reading the forums and see there are lots of ideas floating around, along with a lot of cool people !


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Lots of Southern Cal and Southern Nevadans here
Any pics of your haunt?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Wyatt (love the avatar!), and Hound. I will try to get some pics of my haunt on soon. I just joined today...er, yesterday, so I will add some pics/clips, hopefully soon. I say hopefully, cuz I'm tryin to finish up some props. Happy Haunting !


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome..could always use more tech heads brains to eat...er I mean pick! Yea, pick.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Beware thee who enter for you are now lost to the gods of halloween


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Fiend, with your background I'm sure you've put together some great props.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, and welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO.....thanks Morbius !! Oh, and your from Cali too, nice! Well I'll share ideas with ya', not so sure I can afford to give any brains away though.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Spooky, Tyler, Spookineer, and Caretaker (love your Hatbox Ghost avatar!!!!!!), thanks for the eerie greetings! I look forward to sharin' haunt ideas with you all, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Fiend !!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Fiend!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Fiend...
everyone here has something to offer ..you can't go wrong


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome fellow tech


----------

